# Kernel-Power 41 Critical Level, (70368744177664), (2)



## L3333L (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi,

I recently bought a Lenova 510S Desktop PC and an Asus monitor and everything was working fine. It has windows 10 pre-installed. Having used it for a few months, the desktop tower randomly shuts off power to the monitor, keyboard, and mouse, but stays on. The Monitor does not turn blue (no HDMI signal) but remains black. Lights on the keyboard and mouse turn off but the tower remains powered.

This is odd and it has happened twice now, almost once fortnightly and I don't know what is causing it. I am new to WIndows 10 and am unable to look for clues or error dumps. There is no error message and I cannot do anything. Pressing the CD drive, the drive functions as it should so there is power there. Trying to switch the usb cables to the other USB ports were of no help as they did not power the hardware.

I end up pressing the power button and forcing a restart. Everything else runs fine.

It is a very compact tower with 64 bit OS, GT530 onboard graphics, and I think a 180W PSU (I think). It has never been opened up before.

Has anyone experienced this or can help pin point the exact cause?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the exact serial number on yours?
Which country was it purchased in?
We need to get it properly identified and locate its support site.
https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## L3333L (Sep 16, 2016)

It is R302CMGM, Lenono Ideacentre 510S 08ISH tower. Someone from Lenovo suggested I update the drivers and see if it happens again. There is nothing on this on their support site. One thread that relates to a different machine suggested performing a BIOS update, which I did but the problem still occured.

I updated the Wifi, Bluetooth, BIOS, and intel chipset drivers, and it happened again. It also occured when I was watching something on VideoLan, the same as last time, but after an hour or so.

In the event viewer, I think I have managed to find out what it could be. An Event 41 Kernel-Power (Critical), which was logged around the time I experienced no power to the keyboard and the monitor went blank but still had power.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You have THIS *Lenovo IdeaCentre 510S-08ISH Desktop*.
It has full driver support for Windows 10 64-bit.
It does have a 180W power supply.

That desktop still has 76 days left on its warranty, so I'm guessing you've owned it for about 9-1/2 months.
I'm also guessing there's an issue with its power supply, but I'm not a hardware/diagnostic expert.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## L3333L (Sep 16, 2016)

Do you know of anything I can use to monitor how much of the 180W limit the system is using?

I find it a bit strange that I have no issues with casual gaming for a few hours which does use the onboard graphics. It just so happens with VideoLan (so far) so it may be a video or audio issue but I am not familiar with this.

Thanks


----------



## L3333L (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi,

My desktop PC has recently started to freeze and turn power off to my keyboard. Both the mouse and monitor remain powered on however the monitor screen turns blank and I am unable to do anything. The desktop remains powered on and the disk DVD drive opens when I press the eject button.

I am forced to shut down my desktop and restart. Then in the event viewer, I find a Kernel-Power 41 issue recorded in the log. I have updated the drivers and bios and still found no luck in this.

I don't think it is a PSU issue (180W) and there are no problems casual gaming for a few hours. It happened so far when I was watching videos on VideoLan. Sometimes a few hours in it blacks out, some days there are no issues no matter how many hours I watch, and just today, it blacked out after watching for around 30 minutes.

My desktop is a Lenono 510S IdeaCentre, not the AIO version. I also have a Asus monitor around 22W plugged via HDMI.

Can anyone help point me to where the issue is?


----------



## Xsage (Jan 8, 2016)

a 180W power supply for a desktop in this day and age is pretty weak.

Have you upgraded any components recently? Can we have a full system spec?

TSG Sys Info Utility

First instinct is an underpowered or failing PSU.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

THIS is a continuation of the Lenovo desktop mentioned here:
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/...rdware-but-no-shut-down.1189191/#post-9365777
and which is still under warranty.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## L3333L (Sep 16, 2016)

Xsage said:


> a 180W power supply for a desktop in this day and age is pretty weak.
> 
> Have you upgraded any components recently? Can we have a full system spec?
> 
> ...


No, the desktop only came with a keyboard, mouse, and tower and I am using the hardware it came with.

This is the output from the Sys Info Utility:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700 CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8106 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 530, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 199 GB (152 GB Free); D: 199 GB (183 GB Free); E: 499 GB (348 GB Free);
Motherboard: LENOVO, 0x36C017AA
Antivirus: Kaspersky Internet Security, Enabled and Updated

I have also attached screenshots of the device manager.


----------



## L3333L (Sep 16, 2016)

flavallee said:


> THIS is a continuation of the Lenovo desktop mentioned here:
> https://forums.techguy.org/threads/...rdware-but-no-shut-down.1189191/#post-9365777
> and which is still under warranty.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


Hi flavallee,

It is a continuation but the post heading better reflects the actual problem I am having. I did not know how to change the heading and did not want to "mark solved" that thread.

Can the other thread be closed or deleted?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

L3333L, I've merged your threads together. Please do not start more than one thread for the same issue. If you need/want the title changed, just report the post in question with your request.

thanks, 

v


----------



## Xsage (Jan 8, 2016)

According to the Lenovo website, the PC came with 1 Hard drive.

You seem to have 3.

I don't know the exact specs but the estimated Load Wattage of your system when you bought it was ~162W meaning a 180W PSU should be able to cope fine.

Add 2 SATA Harddrives into the mix and that bumps to to ~184W which is potentially overloading your PSU when in full usage.

These kinds of PC's are built for purpose and the manufacturers don't expect the users to make changes to the system, so they only supply what they need to cut down on cost.


----------

